# Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch



## rab_rabbit (29. Januar 2009)

Wollte den Bericht eigentlich schon viiiieel früher geschriben haben ....:c

Ende September/Anfang Oktober war es soweit, der lang geplante und wiederholt verschobene Besuch meines Schwagers in Mexiko wurde Wirklichkeit!
Der Flug war lang und beschwerlich, von Köln nach Amsterdam, nach Mexiko Stadt, nach Porto Valarta …., das ist selbst eingefleischten Vielfliegern und Flugzeugfans (Kai) dann ein wenig viel …
Nach fast 20 Stunden kamen wir dann aber doch mit allem Gepäck wohlbehalten an. Der erste Schock dann gleich beim Verlassen des Flugplatzes: 30 Grad, 90 % Luftfeuchtigkeit. Wohlgemerkt, es war 21:30 Uhr …..
Nach diversen nicht enden wollenden Schweißausbrüchen erreicht wir das Haus meines Schwagers und konnten den Flüssigkeitsverlust durch einige Bierchen rasch auffüllen. Ich hatte mich im Vorfeld ein wenig schlau gemacht (auch hier im Board, Danke noch mal für die Tipps) und war fest entschlossen, uns (meine Söhne Sven(16), Kai(13) und mir) mindesten 1 Bootsfahrt auf die ganz Großen zu gönnen. Wenn es die Urlaubskasse zuließ, wollten wir ev. auch ein 2tes mal raus……
Mein Schwager lebt und arbeitet in Mexiko. Das hatte zusammen mit der Tatsache, dass es noch Vorsaison war den Vorteil, dass die Preise für Bootesausfahrten doch günstiger waren als in der Hauptsaison. Reiner, mein Schwager schickte mich los zum ‚Antasten’. Kaum im Hafen angekommen, wurden wir auch gleich angesprochen. Die Verhandlung war eine spannende Sache, also los wird man die Jungs kaum noch! Ich hatte schon 2 potentielle Bootsfahrten andiskutiert, als mein Schwager dazu stieß. Na was soll ich sagen, kaum war klar dass er hier lebt und fließend spanisch spricht, purzelte der Preis noch einmal ansehnlich nach unten. Wir vereinbarten 2 Ausfahrten, einmal 10 Stunden raus an das Riff ….., einmal 8 Stunden mehr in der Bucht und eher Light Tackling auf Alles was willig ist. Mein Eindruck war insgesamt gut, die Boote die ich angeboten bekommen habe waren alle ok, das Gerät wirklich einwandfrei (Shimano, Penn). 
Los gehen sollte es Morgens um 06:00 Uhr, Selbstversorger (dadurch wurde es auch günstiger für uns). Voller Spannung ging es dann auch an jenem denkwürdigen Donnerstag los. Morgens war die Temperatur nur auf 26 Grad ‚gefallen’, zusammen mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit hieß das für mich Dauersauna und Abends Bierkonsum zwecks Ausgleich des Flüssigkeitsverlustes … Für die mexikanischen Freunde: Pullover !!!
Erst einmal hieß es raus aus der Bucht, also 1 mind. Stunde ‚motoren’. Es war natürlich stockdunkel und bedingt durch die Regenfälle waren die Flüsse voller Wasser und Treibgut. Hierdurch mussten wir langsamer fahren, bis die Sichtverhältnisse besser wurden. 






Wir hatten ja schon ein paar Tage Strand/Sonne hinter uns, daher war die Haut ja schon an einigen Stellen über verbrannt. Daher begann ich mich mit Sonnenschutzfaktor 90 (!!) einzucremen, sobald die ersten zarten Sonnenstrahlen den Horizont erhellten. Mitten im Vergnügen, wir hatten gerade die ersten Angeln ausgebracht, hieß es Biss ! Mein Jüngster Kai sollte die Angel nehmen, jedoch fühlte er sich in dem Moment, so ganz als Erster, überfordert. Eh ich mich versah, hatte ich die Rute in der Hand. Gut geölt, kämpfte ich mit Fisch und Rute&Rolle, die mir aufgrund des Öls beständig durch die Finger glitt ..




Nach erst heftiger Gegenwehr, etwa nach 5 Minuten, gab der Fisch auf und konnte ‚reingeschleppt’ werden. Ein schöner Roosterfish, ca., 16 Pfund …..

Das ging ja gut los! Wir hatten kaum alles wieder ein wenig geordnet, ich war etwas weniger schmierig, da hieß es wieder Biss ! Diesmal war Kai mutig genug. Der Drill war auch mehr eine gute Übung für später (!); ein Bonito konnte nicht widerstehen.






Teil 2 folgt ....


----------



## rab_rabbit (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

weiter gehts ...:vik:

Nun war die Spannung förmlich zu spüren. Mein Schwager sollte den nächsten Fisch drillen. Alle Augen schauten auf die Köder, die wir hinter uns her schleppten:




Ich nehm’ schon mal vorweg: Die Naturköder waren nicht zu schlagen.

Kaum zu glauben, aber kurze Zeit später meldete der Kapitän schon wieder einen Biss: Mein Schwager stürzte sich in den Kampfstuhl und gab sein Bestes:




Nein, es ist NICHT der Köderfisch auf dem Bild, es ist tatsächlich ein lebensmüder jünger kleiner Bonito …..
Der konnte auch gleich wieder schwimmen und kann seinen Enkeln eine tolle Story erzählen !
Die Stimmung war einfach Klasse; ständig war was los, es kam einfach keine Langeweile auf!

Nach ca. einer ½ Stunde kam der nächste Biss; der war nicht zu überhören. Die Bremse kreischte nicht schlecht, die Spannung und Hektik lag in der Luft. Mein Ältester hatte locker vorher bemerkt: ich warte gerne auf meinen Fisch, dann sind weiter draußen und die Fische größer ! Wie war, wie war. Sven konnte nun richtig zuschlagen. Der Fisch nahm eine Menge Schnur und wehrte sich vehement. 





weiter gehts mit Teil 3 ....#h


----------



## rab_rabbit (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

da ist er ....|wavey:


Der Drill dauerte schon eine Weile, als der Fisch zum ersten mal an die Oberfläche kam: Ein Sailfisch, ein wirklich schönes Exemplar: wir waren ganz aus dem Häuschen. Der Drill ging nun schon 10 Minuten, ein Ende war noch nicht anzusehen. Sven schmerzte schon der linke Arm, aber der Fisch wurde nun zusehends müder. Erst kurz vor dem Boot stellten wir erst fest, dass uns ein wirklich guter Sailfisch an den Haken gegangen war:






Die Landung klappte Dank der Besatzung ohne große Komplikationen. Unglaublich, zum ersten mal richtig Big Game Fischen und schon liegt so ein Brocken im Boot:






Dass Ganze mal von oben:





Teil 4 ....


----------



## rab_rabbit (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

..... kommt hier ...


Nun waren wir alle restlos begeistert. Tolle Ausfahrt, tolle Fische, klasse Wetter, ….. was will man mehr. Gertrud, meine Frau war als nächstes dran. Hatte Sie nicht etwas von ‚ich krieg den Marlin’ gesagt ???!!!
Nun es sollte doch 1 ½ Stunden dauern, bis der nächste Biss kam. Wir waren nun wirklich weit draußen, ‚blue Water’. Jeder von uns war sofort hellwach, als die Bremse kreischte. Gertrud hechtete in den Stuhl, nahm die Angel in die Hand, die Rolle kreischte immer noch, als plötzlich am Horizont der Fisch sprang: Marlin!!!
Schon mal im Ameisenhaufen gestochert ? Also so ähnlich muss das bei uns ausgesehen haben: Alle wie blöd hektisch kreisend, Marlin, Marlin rufend…..
Nun kommt’s, was der Rest der Familie mir seit dem vorwirft: Freundlichst fragte ich meine Frau ob der Fisch nicht ein wenig zu groooß und das Ganze nicht zuuuu anstrengend für Sie sei …. , schließlich war ich ernsthaft besorgt um mein bestes Stück! Böse Zungen behaupten, ich hätte Sie gerade dazu gedrängt, die Angel abzugeben, aber das ist natürlich Blödsinn. Nun, langer Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich hatte plötzlich die Angel in der Hand, einen tobenden Marlin am Ende. Der Fisch zog vehement Leine und sprang mehrmals tobend aus dem Wasser. Das war nicht gut, wie mir der Kapitän gleich mitteilte: Beim Springen schleift er durch das Schütteln mit deinem ‚Speer’ die Schnur durch. Als Gegenaktion sollte ich den Kerl randrehen … und auf Zug halten. Na soweit die Theorie, praktisch bekam ich den Broken am Anfang keinen Meter näher … und der sprang wie er wollte. Es war unglaublich anzusehen, wenn die Schnur fast senkrecht in der Tiefer verschwand und dann wie eine Rakete nach oben schoss. Sekunden später durchbrach der Fisch das Wasser und zog eine tolle Schau ab. Nach und nach gelang es mir Schnur auf die Rolle zu kriegen, der Fisch kam näher. Bei geschätzten 30 Grad und 90 % Luftfeuchtigkeit eine wahrlich sportliche Angelegenheit. Der Kerl gab aber nicht so schnell auf und so hatte ich ihn wohl an die 5 – 6 mal nahem am Boot als er einfach wieder verschwand .. Letztendlich konnte ich ihn dann aber doch ans Boot kriegen und damit die Landung einleiten. Der ‚Bootsjunge’ hatte dann doch einen gehörigen Respekt vor dem Fisch und nur Dank des beherzten Eingreifens meines Schwagers ging der Fisch jetzt nicht verloren. Nach einigen Fehlversuchen wurde es dem Kapitän zu dumm, er packte kurzerhand den Fisch am ‚Speer’ und wuchtete ihn zusammen mit den anderen beiden an Bord. Da lag er dann, ein Traum von einem Fisch:



Ziemlich kaputt, aber stolz wie Harry stand ich nun da …







Brauch wohl nicht zu erwähnen, dass dies mein bisher größter Fisch ist …

Das Boot war voll und wir alle überglücklich !




Teil 5 .....


----------



## rab_rabbit (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

Teil 5 ......


Unser Kapitän lotste uns zu einem weitern guten Abschnitt. Hier schwamm eine Menge Treibholz herum, ideal für schöne Fische. Als ich den Horizont betrachtete, sah ich einen wirklich dicken Kerl springen, Fisch gab es wirklich ohne Ende ….
Mein Schwager war nun wieder dran und scharf auf einen wirklich guten Fisch. Den sollte er auch kriegen, ein guter Biss, ein wirklich gurte Drill und eine tolle Goldmakrele lag im Boot:



Petrus meinte es wirklich sehr, sehr gut mit uns. Mein Jüngster war etwas bedrückt, alle hatten nun gute Fische gefangen bis auf ihn ….

Petrus meinte es wirklich sehr, sehr gut mit uns. Keine 15 Minuten später kreischet eine Rolle wieder und die nächste schöne Goldmakrele konnte nun von Kai gedrillt werden.





Nun hatten wir wirklich genug und traten die Heinreise an, dauerte fast 2 Stunden ! Im Hafen machten wir natürlich ein Shooting:




Teil 6 ...


----------



## rab_rabbit (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

das ist der letzte Teil ....
ICH MAG NICHT MEEEHR ....#d


Da gibt’s glaube ich nicht mehr viel zu sagen ….

Klasse war nun, das mein Schwager in Mexiko wohnte. Wir schnitten uns ein paar riesige schöne Steaks aus allen Fischen und verteilten den Rest an die mexikanischen Kollegen. Kaum zu glauben, wie schnell so große Fische verschwinden können. Am Abend gabs dann MARLIN:







Man das war gut !
Abschließend ein paar Worte hinsichtlich Boote, Ausrüstung und so weiter …

El Banco ist am weitesten draußen, unter 10 Stunden geht da nix. Sicherlich aber das beste Revier für die Großen.
Corbetena ist nicht ganz so weit, waren wir nicht, soll aber auch ganz gut sein.
El Morro ist sehr gut auf Barsche, Marlin & Co wohl eher nicht.
Die Preise sind zu verhandeln, mit Hilfe meines Schwagers konnten wir den Preis merklich drücken. Ist halt einfach besser, wenn man die Sprache und die Menschen kennt. Als reiner Touri wird man die Bootsklasse, die wir hatten wohl kaum unter 1.000.- $ bekommen (10 Stunden El Banco, inkl. Routen&Montagen&Köder). Mein Schwager wird das sicherlich günstiger arrangieren können, bei Interesse eine PM ….
Wir hatten Zusatzköder gekauft, Blödsinn, da haben Sie uns abgezockt. Brauch an nicht. Die Ausrüstung war perfekt, Shimano, klasse Schüre, alles einwandfrei. Im November ist dort das große Marlin Wettfischen, da wird’s sicherlich wenig Sinn machen ein Boot zu chartern (es sei denn man macht da mit). Super Fischen kann man aber auch in der Bucht selbst, hier wimmelt es nur so von Bonitos. Das Wasser kocht wie in einer Forellenzucht … und die Schwärme sind sehr zahlreich unterwegs. Das Eldorado für light Tackling (schreib ich vielleicht einen anderen Bericht drüber, da waren wir beim 2ten mal unterwegs …). Nur so viel vorneweg, Gummifische sind auf die Riffbarsche nix, beißen zwar wie blöd, aber jeder Biss endete mit einem zerstörten Gummifisch. Ach ja, vom Ufer aus ging auch einiges, also es lohnt sich in jedem Fall eine leichte Rute mitzunehmen ….

So das war’s, viel Spaß beim Lesen #6

Clemens


----------



## chivas (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

fertig? ^^

super zu lesen. macht große freude... und fernweh 

natürlich petri zu den fischen und zu dem tollen erlebnis.


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

Toller Bericht, mit schönen Fotos! 
Man merkt, dass es Dir sehr gut gefallen hat!
Glückwunsch zu diesem Bericht - den ich in die Berichtsliste aufgenommen habe - und natürlich zu den Fängen!


----------



## Marlin1 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

Waaaahnsinn !!

Und das war Offseason ??  Ist ja  nicht zu glauben.

Respekt und Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen.
Da war ja für jeden das passende dabei.

Aber die Argumentation mit dem Marlin muss ich mir merken. |supergri 

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

Toller Bericht!

Man man man.... da möchte man sofort die Koffer packen! |uhoh:
Ein dickes Petri an Dich und Deine Jungs! #6#6#6
Salz in die Wunde streu:
Kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, das Deine Frau etwas knatschig ist, ich hätte Dich an ihrer Stelle über Bord geworfen    Naja, wenn sie vorher noch nie geangelt hat, ne Goldmakrele wäre fürn Einstieg aber auch schon ne Hausnummer gewesen   

LG 

Doc |wavey:


----------



## GiantKiller (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

und andere leute warten jahre auf ein marlin...


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

und die ganzen klamotten in der nebensaison...|bigeyes...da möchte ich doch sehr gerne wissen,wat da in der hauptsaison los is 

glückwunsch clemens #6


----------



## Tortugaf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

Schön das ihr den Bericht noch eingestellt habt. Ich weiss Mexico auch aus anglerischer Sicht zu Schätzen, es ist für mich immer noch ein Paradies. Bin auch am überlegen hier etwas aufzubauen(posada, Hostel) , so das ich meine Tortillas bezahlen kann. Und dann, wenn ich weiss, das es geht, kaufe ich mir auch ein Boot zum Big Game Fischen hier in Oaxaca.  

G.Tortugaf


----------



## FalkenFisch (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

Sail, Marlin, Rooster, Mahi-Mahi . . . alles an einem Tag . . . |uhoh: 

Das hat bei mir dann doch deutlich länger gedauert

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Tag und meinen ebenso herzlichen Dank für den Bericht#6


----------



## norge_klaus (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

Das läßt mich total neidisch werden ! #6 Noch ca. 3 1/2 Monate und wir sind in Florida auf den Keys.:vik:

Tolle Fänge & Tight lines !

Glückwunsch & Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Khaane (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

Unglaubliche Geschichte, da schlägt das Herz eines jeden Anglers höher:vik:

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen und Danke für deine mitreißende Geschichte, von solchen Berichten lebt das Forum.#6


----------



## rab_rabbit (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

Hallo Leute,

es ist wieder so weit, mein Schwager hat wieder eingeladen |muahah:

Weeeeer kann da schon Nein sagen, also Morgen um 10:00 Uhr geht's los.

Ach so, klar gehen wir wieder raus, el Banco ist wieder angesagt. Hoffe wir haben wieder Petrus mit uns, so wie beim letzen mal. Klar, dann gibt es wieder einen Bericht ....

Gruß,

rab_rabbit


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Porto Vallarta: kreischende Bremsen bei Marlin und Sailfisch*

Viel Glück. :m

Schreib mal wie es gelaufen ist, bin gerade in Puebla.Will in einigen Tagen runterfahren an die Oaxacaküste um auch etwas zu fischen.
Am Anfang dieses Jahr sah es bis Mai in Huatulco recht mau aus, Keine YF, nicht viele Sails u. Doardos, Marlin war aber gut u. sonst war es wie immer super.

G.Frank


----------

